# Good Book?



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

What book do you guy's own?? That has helped ya'll or givin ideas for Diamond wrap's,
weaves, whatever..


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.mudhole.com/Decorative-Wraps-by-Billy-Vivona

Don't know squat about wrapping rods, but the uppity striper forum always recommends this.


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

Billy's book is good as is Custom Rod Thread Art by Dale Clemens (which is now out in reprint). Whichever one you choose - read the opening chapters carefully several times.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Check the public library in your area. I came across lots of fishing books covering a lot of different topics at the libraries near me.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

If you are just starting out and want simple stuff, go with Dale Clemens "Advanced Custom Rod Building." Just started to re-print this book recently and it helped a lot on my first few rods. It goes over everything about building a rod including doing some diamonds, chevrons, and beginner cross wraps. If you are looking for more advanced wraps, go with Billy Vivona's "Decorative Wraps" book. Both are great books, but I think Dale Clemen's book will be more helpful for a beginner just starting to wrap rods.


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

I've got Billy's book, Clemens' book and Tom Kirkman's. Billy's book has good diagrams, but I found it to be a bit confusing when discussing patterns layouts and spacing. Mudhole's library had some good layouts at one point in time.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

get Billy's book along with the dec wraps DVD by Billy and David Boyle. Together they are best tool to help complete dec wraps.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank's for the info!! Just done some minor repairs here and there.. Go too rodbuilding.org and  these peep's just blow me away.. Something i wana learn too
do


----------

